# Man Says Off-Duty Officer Beat Him After Accident



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Officer Placed On Paid Leave Pending Investigation_

*BOSTON -- *A Milton police officer is on paid leave while authorities investigate a Weymouth man's claim that the officer beat him following an auto accident on Monday.

NewsCenter 5's Jim Boyd reported Wednesday that Officer Lawrence Lundrigan was off duty when he and Robert Griffin, 20, collided.

"It seemed all like a bad, bad dream," Griffin said.

Griffin wore a neck brace as he described what happened following the accident.

"I started to roll down my window. When I rolled down my window, he started beating me in the face. He started punching me in the face, and he was yelling,"

Griffin struck Lundrigan's pickup truck.

"He reached in my car, unlocked the door, ripped me out of the car and he actually threw me on the ground. Then he proceeded to hit me in the body and hit me in the face some more," Griffin said.

The Milton chief of police said that he could not comment while the incident remained under investigation. The chief said that officers at the scene determined that Griffin was at fault for the accident.

Griffin said that he is not sure who caused the accident.

"I just don't know why he would beat me like that. It was a simple car accident. I just had no idea why it was going on," Griffin said.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

I know the Officer involved in this situation and have a very hard time beleiveing he would do what this gentleman alleges. I have a feeling the trus stuory migh tbe slightly different.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm not saying what he did was right......but I understand.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

He's a 20 year old shit bag.... Typical for him to play the "victim".


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm sure all tha facts are not presented in the article. That being said, if there was any evidence of an assault, the off-duty officer should have been arrested at the scene.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

REILEYDOG said:


> I'm sure all tha facts are not presented in the article. That being said, if there was any evidence of an assault, the off-duty officer should have been arrested at the scene.


If there was only evidence of an "assault" as you say, the officer could not have been arrested because it occured in the past and we have no right of arrest for past assaults. Except of course in domestic situations.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

"I just don't know why he would beat me like that. It was a simple car accident. I just had no idea why it was going on," Griffin said. 


Whoa is me!!!,lol. I agree he is playing the victim to the end. I am so sick of the newspapers putting these "poor innocent victims" in the papers. :up_yours:


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

REILEYDOG said:


> I'm sure all tha facts are not presented in the article. That being said, if there was any evidence of an assault, the off-duty officer should have been arrested at the scene.


Wow. Someone hasn't brushed up on his MGL in oh, I don't know...Ever?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

> When I rolled down my window, he started beating me in the face. He started punching me in the face, and he was yelling,"
> 
> Griffin struck Lundrigan's pickup truck.
> 
> "He reached in my car, unlocked the door, ripped me out of the car and he actually threw me on the ground. Then he proceeded to hit me in the body and hit me in the face some more," Griffin said.


Sorry, no arrest.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

The neck brace is such a cheesy touch. It reeks of ambulance chaser-ness.
The kid needs to toughen up, though his girlfriend on Ch 5 last night was cute in that drunk and sloppy townie high school drop out kind of way...
Then again, I'm an easy one to please.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Piper said:


> The neck brace is such a cheesy touch. It reeks of ambulance chaser-ness.
> The kid needs to toughen up, though his girlfriend on Ch 5 last night was cute in that drunk and sloppy townie high school drop out kind of way...
> Then again, I'm an easy one to please.


LMAO :lol:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

REILEYDOG said:


> I'm sure all tha facts are not presented in the article. That being said, if there was any evidence of an assault, the off-duty officer should have been arrested at the scene.


YA!!!! and they should go after his mother, too!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

So the cop beat his behind? Where's the problem?:twisted:


----------

